# Free HBO if you have AT&T Unlimited Plus wireless plan



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

From AT&T Includes HBO on Your Unlimited Wireless Plan


> Beginning April 6, AT&T* will include HBO as part of the AT&T Unlimited PlusSM wireless plan, making this our best plan ever for unlimited entertainment. Both new and existing customers on this plan will automatically get award-winning HBO included.
> 
> "Our customers want wireless entertainment on their terms, and we're going to deliver," said David Christopher, chief marketing officer, AT&T Entertainment Group. "We are now including HBO when a customer has AT&T Unlimited Plus - giving you unlimited access to Game of Thrones, Silicon Valley, VEEP and more."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> From AT&T Includes HBO on Your Unlimited Wireless Plan


What speeds does that plan provide?

Rich


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Rich said:


> What speeds does that plan provide?
> 
> Rich


You get whatever speeds you can get. But once a line ( line not account ) hits 23GB they can throttle you back to 128KB is traffic on the tower is congested.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

There are some other catches with that plan. Corporate discounts don't apply and the $5 autopay discount excludes using a credit card. I ran the numbers and it doesn't work for me, even with the $25 discount on DirecTV service as a bundle.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

sbl said:


> There are some other catches with that plan. Corporate discounts don't apply and the $5 autopay discount excludes using a credit card. I ran the numbers and it doesn't work for me, even with the $25 discount on DirecTV service as a bundle.


I take it AT&T wants auto-pay only via one's checking account.

I have Verizon. That is what a rep told me with auto-pay in connection to its unlimited data.

I think both companies want to get people excited, get them wound up, and see if those customers will jump at this _opportunity_.

Competition is good.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

APB101 said:


> I take it AT&T wants auto-pay only via one's checking account.
> 
> I have Verizon. That is what a rep told me with auto-pay in connection to its unlimited data.
> 
> ...


You can use autopay with a checking account and you get an extra discount, you can still use a credit card but no extra discount.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RAD said:


> You get whatever speeds you can get. But once a line ( line not account ) hits 23GB they can throttle you back to 128KB is traffic on the tower is congested.


MetroPCS and T-Mobile say that also. So far, been on MetroPCS for about a year now, slowing down has not happened.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> MetroPCS and T-Mobile say that also. So far, been on MetroPCS for about a year now, slowing down has not happened.


I don't remember what speeds you get or how much that costs. I get a very steady 212 down and 37 up for about $90 a month. We'll never be able to switch ISPs unless we can take our email addresses with us and I suspect that no provider is gonna let us use an address that ends in _optonline.net_.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I don't remember what speeds you get or how much that costs. I get a very steady 212 down and 37 up for about $90 a month. We'll never be able to switch ISPs unless we can take our email addresses with us and I suspect that no provider is gonna let us use an address that ends in _optonline.net_.
> 
> Rich


I only get about 1/3 of that and the cost is 1/3 of what you are paying.
I always keep Yahoo for email and then I forward the ones I want to keep to my Comcast email. This way I can change providrs if I want.
My phone has the Yahoo app on it also.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I only get about 1/3 of that and the cost is 1/3 of what you are paying.
> I always keep Yahoo for email and then I forward the ones I want to keep to my Comcast email. This way I can change providrs if I want.
> My phone has the Yahoo app on it also.


Future-proofed yourself! Wish I had thought of that.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Future-proofed yourself! Wish I had thought of that.
> 
> Rich


I didn't until my service got bought about 3 times and each time the email changed.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Just wait until yahoo.com changes to oath.com.

About 15 years ago I got tired of email providers (esp. ISP) changing domain names and bought my own domain. I can change how email is delivered, but don't ever have to change the address.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sbl said:


> Just wait until yahoo.com changes to oath.com.
> 
> About 15 years ago I got tired of email providers (esp. ISP) changing domain names and bought my own domain. I can change how email is delivered, but don't ever have to change the address.


Or Verizon


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I figured I'm going to be with Apple for a long time so went with @icloud.com for e-mail.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

sbl said:


> Just wait until yahoo.com changes to oath.com.


I guess you missed the follow up. All those articles about a rename was just based on an out of context leak of the "Oath" name. The Yahoo brand name is going to remain, Oath is just going to be the name of the division that houses AOL, Yahoo, Tech Crunch, Engadget, Huffington Post, Verizon Digital Media Services and a bunch of their other brands:
Why Oath? Why Now? What's Next?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sbl said:


> Just wait until yahoo.com changes to oath.com.
> 
> About 15 years ago I got tired of email providers (esp. ISP) changing domain names and bought my own domain. I can change how email is delivered, but don't ever have to change the address.


Can't begin to imagine how I'd screw that up... 

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

sbl said:


> Just wait until yahoo.com changes to oath.com.


I would seriously doubt this is going to happen -- it appears that Oath is just going to be a name for the division of Verizon under which their Internet content sites will be organized (Yahoo, AOL, etc.), and all indications are that they'll keep Yahoo Mail intact.

(That said, I, too, bought my own domain years ago so I wouldn't have to worry about stuff like this.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> I figured I'm going to be with Apple for a long time so went with @icloud.com for e-mail.


Not sure why anyone would tied up their email address to a product or service. In never used my ISP email features because I could either move to a place that they have no coverage or I could just simply change providers. Also even as an avid Apple fan that I am, I also do not use their email servers, who knows tomorrow I may want to switch platforms. This is why I used free standing email providers which are not tied to a product or service.

I use Gmail now but started using Hotmail and AOL, those accounts which I still have active but don't use, they get forwarded to the gmail account. The reason why I had to go from Hotmail to AOL was because when the iPhone first came out it did not support Hotmail so I signed up for AOL to have all my Hotmail be forwarded to AOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Not sure why anyone would tied up their email address to a product or service. In never used my ISP email features because I could either move to a place that they have no coverage or I could just simply change providers.


I understand your points and felt that going with iCloud might be the lesser of all the evils. AFAIK you don't need to have an active Apple device in order to use iCloud, just an Apple ID. Plus, I'm not saying they do, but Gmail (Google) is in the business to monetizing user interactions and might be looking at whom you're communicating with for targeted ad's. With Apple taking a hard stance for user privacy just get a better feeling using them vs Google (or Microsoft).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> I understand your points and felt that going with iCloud might be the lesser of all the evils. AFAIK you don't need to have an active Apple device in order to use iCloud, just an Apple ID. Plus, I'm not saying they do, but Gmail (Google) is in the business to monetizing user interactions and might be looking at whom you're communicating with for targeted ad's. With Apple taking a hard stance for user privacy just get a better feeling using them vs Google (or Microsoft).


Good point to which I didn't pay much attention to. I also think you don't need an Apple Device to use iCloud since you can access the email using a browser or some other email clients. However if you want two use 2FA you must then have an Apple device.

I am one of those who could careless about targeted ads, if we are going to get ads regardless why does it matter if they are targeted or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

